# Top ten indicators that your employer has changed to obama's health care plan:



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

10. Your annual breast exam is done at Hooters.

9. Directions to your doctor's office include "Take a left when you enter the trailer park."

8. The tongue depressors taste faintly of Fudgesicles.

7. The only proctologist in the plan is "Gus" from Roto-Rooter.

6. The only item listed under Preventative Care Coverage is "an apple a day."

5. Your primary care physician is wearing the pants you gave to Goodwill last month.

4. "The patient is responsible for 200% of out-of-network charges," is not a typographical error.

3. The only expense covered 100% is... "Embalming."

2. Your Prozac comes in different colors with little M's on them.

AND THE NUMBER ONE SIGN YOU'VE JOINED OBAMA'S HEALTH CARE PLAN:

1. You ask for Viagra, and they give you a Popsicle stick and duct tape


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

A little duct tape goes a LONG way


----------

